# Nero-Verschlüsselung



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

Hi

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen XP neu aufgespielt.
Vorher habe natürlich Daten auf CD´s gesichert . Mit Nero 6  habe ich die Daten verschlüsselt. 
Wäre eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen.

Ich kann die einzelnen Dateien wiederherstellen, aber keine ganzen Ordner. :wall: 
Das macht mich etwas lustlos, da ich jede ! einzelne Datei 
anklicken, Passwort eingeben und in einen Ordner verbringen muss.
Ich war schon auf der Ahead (Nero) Seite um mir eine ausführliche
Beschreibung herunterladen. Aber wie es so ist - ein Ünglück kommt selten allein.:bigcry: 
Ich habe auch eine Anl. für das Programm, aber da ist dieses Problem nicht beschrieben. 
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Danke.

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.: Eilig ist es nicht.


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2003)

Sorry, damit habe ich keine Erfahrungen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

Hi

Da fehlt noch was. Hinter  " kommt selten  allein." :bigcry: 
Sollte noch kommen:

*-Website under Construction.*

Dann ist es verständlicher.

M.f.G.

S.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

*Wiederherstellung*

Hi

Poblem gelöst.

M.f.G.

Stan :schreiben:


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2003)

Jetzt sag aber auch an, wie...


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2003)

*Wiederherstellen*

Moin

Ungern ! Da stell ich mich ja bloß.  
Aber weil ihr das seid. :dafuer: 

Gaaansss einfach: Wenn  eine verschlüsselte Datensicherung die auf mehreren 
CD's verteilt ist wiederhergergestellt werden soll, ist es hilfreich, mit der *ZULETZT* 
angelegten Sicherungs-CD anzufangen.

*DA* ist nämlich die Entschlüsselungsdatei drauf. 
Wenigstens habe ich es selbst herausgefunden.

So, und nun her mit dem Spott.:unbekannt: 

M.f.G.

Stan :steinigung:


----------



## BenTigger (11 September 2003)

*Re: Wiederherstellen*



			
				S. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> ist es hilfreich, mit der *ZULETZT*
> angelegten Sicherungs-CD anzufangen.
> 
> ...



Wieso Spott?? Meine Anerkennung... die wenigsten sind in der Lage sowas selbst herauszufinden. :cry:  Das du es ohne unsere Hilfe geschafft hast, spricht für dich und gegen uns


----------

